# Now they tell me.



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

http://www.gocomics.com/pickles


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Link to today's comic (lest tomorrow's isn't as funny):
http://www.gocomics.com/pickles/2013/07/21


----------

